# Info par produktiem >  dūmu detektors!

## baltcom

Vai kads var pateikt ka pareizi pieslegt dumu detektoru pie signalizacijas sistemas?
http://img245.imageshack.us/i/copyofimg1952.jpg/
http://img19.imageshack.us/i/copyofimg1950.jpg/
http://img17.imageshack.us/i/img1956hl.jpg/
ludzu uzrakstiet kam kura gala ir jabut!

----------


## defs

Tu jau tik to detektoru safotografējis,jāredz ar signalizācijas shēma.

----------


## baltcom

> Tu jau tik to detektoru safotografējis,jāredz ar signalizācijas shēma.


 Signalizācijas shēma:
http://www.tolion.net/upfile/2009514954443186.pdf

----------


## Jon

Īpaši neiedziļinoties - šis nav specifisks ugunsdrošības panelis. Sargāšanas sistēmām manuāļos ir pietiekami smalki aprakstīts, ar kādiem dūmu detektoriem tie var darboties. Parasti jārēķinās ar 4-vadu detektoriem - bez šleifes arī 12 V barošana. Jāņem vērā, ka dūmu detektors pēc nostrādes "uzkaras" - lai zinātu, kurš no visiem nostrādājis. Tāpēc jāorganizē resets (jāpārtrauc barošana uz sekundēm piecām). Šim nolūkam jāizmanto pgm izejas un attiecīgi jāsaprogrammē panelis. Neaizmirsti, ka ugunsdrošībai jāatvēl atsevišķa zona, kurai jābūt 24 stundu (neatslēdzamai) zonai.  Lasi rūpīgi manuāli!

----------


## baltcom

Tik daudz pats saprotu lai atkarinātu ir jānoņem galviņa un uz paneļa šajā gadījumā jaspiež *62# AUX reset!
bet man intresē pats detektors ka pieslēgt : kam jabut pie 5;;6;7;8;9;1+;2+;1-; ieejam un izejam (kadiem vadiem kur ir jabut)!
Šim detektoram nav manuāļa dabuju par "lēto" ar jaunu galviņu!

----------


## Jon

Noņemot detektora galvu, tu resetēsi šo vienu detektoru. Resetu no paneļa caur pgm taisa bez detektoru aiztikšanas. Ja tavi dūmu detektori ir 12 V, 4-wire variantā, tie noteikti der (profesionālajās sistēmās lieto 24 V, 2-wire). Bet detektoru bāzēm un galvām jābūt no viena ražotāja un modeļa. Sakristīt parasti neko nevar.  Ar veciem, pieputekļotiem detektoriem var būt problēmas dēļ falšām nostrādēm. Jauni mazumtirdzniecībā maksā ap 10 lašu (galva + bāze). Mēģini atrast uz uzlīmes tipu un ražotāju - ir visai lielas cerības atrast netā dotā detektora dokumentāciju. Ar komutāciju nekā jauna nav - barošana 12 V cilpojas nepārraujoties visā šleifes garumā; detektori visi sēž uz barošanas paralēli. Iniciācijas šleifei jāpārtrūkst, noņemot galvu (panelis mēra EOL jeb gala pretestību un pārrāvuma gadījumā indicē šleifes fēleri). Tātad tikai viens šleifes vads uz detektora var/drīkst būt kopīgs (lielākoties jāievēro polaritāte), otrs obligāti ir kā pienākošais un aizejošais uz atsevišķiem termināļiem. Galva, ievietota bāzē, ar saviem kontaktiem noslēdz šleifi. Noķerot dūmus, izmainās detektora pretestība, uz ko panelim jāreaģē ar trauksmi. Izejot no minētā, var izpīpēt tos galus.

----------


## baltcom

Man ir 24 V, 2-wire

----------

